# Installing carbs to mk2 1.8L 8v



## Vwtaro (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi. I’m new here. 
I own golf mk2 1.8L 8v (E-19rv). And these days I have a plan to replace its injection system to weber twin carbs. I ‘m looking for many information but I still don’t have enough. If anybody knows details please give me your expertise. I’d like to know which parts I should change when attaching twin carbs and inlet manifold. I will renew fuel hoses. Is there any other parts I should get. 
I’m waiting for replies.


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Weber-Carburetors-HP-Books-774/dp/0895863774


----------



## Chrisin619 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, I’m not going to call it “expertise” as mine isn’t running just yet, but this is what I did.....

Dual 40 DCOE w / manifold
Carter electric rotary pump
I built a brand new hard aluminum hard line (3/8” I think) from the pump to engine bay (mine used to be a diesel)
In the engine bay, I placed a Malpassi fuel filter / regulator (supposed to be good sh1t.... but again I have tried to fire it yet)
Ran 3/8” rubber fuel line from the filter to carb 1 T fitting and then to carb 2
You will need linkage. Redline Weber makes top mounted linkage that bolts to the top of 1 of your carbs and then they also make a piece of linkage that ties the 2 carbs together..... but there are other linkage options too.
You will need to figure out spark. I’m using the ignition out of a CIS-E cabriolet because it’s simple and it’s what I already had. It does have a vacuum advance distributor which I’ve heard can be an issue but I want to get it running. Eventually, I plan to gather the parts and run a mega-jolt EDIS..... but I’m not there yet.
Vacuum for your power brakes.... my manifold had a port for 3/8” and I’m running that thru a 1 way check valve to the master cylinder and I’m also T’ing that off to a vacuum block for vacuum to things like my oil catch can, AC vacuum and distributor.

I think that pretty much covers it..... but again.... my first time running dual DCOE’s so I might be way off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwtaro (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank u Chrisin619. These will be so much helpful.


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

I feel like I keep repeating myself  Leave both original Vw electric pumps in place and get a bypass pressure regulator. The proper pressure will go to the carb and the exces fuel will flow through the stock fuel injection return line. This helps prevent vapor lock and extends the life of the electric pumps.


----------



## lonchovalle (Nov 24, 2020)

That´s what i did to my 8v, not webers due to a low budget but it works pretty cool. 











































































Engine 1.8 8V, CBR 900RR carbs, stock ignition, centrifugal dizzy with vacuum advance unpluged, mechanical fuel pump with fuel restrictor to carbs.Number of testslow jet sizeidle screws turns outmain jet sizeNeedle jet heightResults1403155standardGood idle, no throttle response and low power with bad revving, running hot and too lean2403165standardGood idle, no throttle response and low power with bad revving, running hot and too lean3403180standardGood idle, no throttle response and super bad revving and no power at all, really bad MPG, super black spark plugs with carbon fouling, running super rich4501.5165standardBad idle, better throttle response and better revving, feels a bit of power, bad MPG, black spark plugs with carbon fouling, running rich5501.5155standardBad idle, better throttle response and better revving, feels a bit of power, bad MPG, black spark plugs with carbon fouling, running rich6501155standardBetter idle, better throttle response and revving, feels more power, better MPG, spark plugs with light carbon build up, running rich7503/4150standardgood idle, good throttle response and revving, feels more power, better MPG, spark plugs with light carbon build up, running rich yet8501/2150standardgood idle, good throttle response and revving, can feel the power, nice MPG, spark plugs with very light carbon build up almost unperceptible, running almost normalAt this point i get an AFR narrow band gauge, the numbers at idle was oscilating between 14.3-14.6, at WOT oscilating between 12.3-13, maybe use a 140 mains play with needle heights and see what happens9501/2140standardgood idle, good throttle response and revving, +-25 MPG, spark plugs with no carbon build up, running normal, 14.3-14.6 at idle, 13-14 at WOTAfter around 200 miles of driving the spark plugs shows very little carbon build up may be caused by the combination of slow and main jets at middle range throttle so the slow jet was replaced with a 45 size10452 1/2140standardNot yet, check pendingAfter driving around 100 miles take out the plugs and it seems OK no carbon build up at all, wet or oil. I think i get the correct AFR mixture, got a decent MPG (~4.5 gal in 100 miles) so i decide use this setup permanently.


----------

